
Is there deflation or inflation in our future? - hhs
https://voxeu.org/article/there-deflation-or-inflation-our-future
======
duxup
I remember with the 2008 financal crisis and the stimulus after that there
were a lot of predictions about how inflation was a sure thing from even
stimulus supporters.

Then it just didn't happen.

I think predicting inflation is pretty dang hard these days, economists seem
to indicate in the past it was easier to predict, although I wonder if that is
just hindsight.

